# Clarity



## kilitact (Aug 19, 2017)

AVOCADOS

A wife asks her husband, "Could you please go shopping for me and buy one carton of milk and if they have avocados, get 6. 

A short time later the husband comes back with 6 cartons of milk.  The wife asks him, "Why did you buy 6 cartons of milk?" 

He replied, "They had avocados."

If you're a woman, I'm sure you're going back to read it again!  Men will get it the first time. 

My work is done here.


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2017)

Pot stirrer


----------



## JBI (Aug 21, 2017)




----------

